# ZACK KHAN UNDER CONTRAT



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

so fcuking happy for him.... haaahaaaa live the dream brother!!!! :thumb:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

that was quick.

i seen MD and RX muscle were intrested in him...


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

where did you read this?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> where did you read this?


if you mean me, then dave p mentioned it to zach on the radio and said they want to hook up in NY and get him on there asylum video's

as for the MD well thats just a rumor although over on MD they do have a thread saying they want steve to sign zack.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Amazing.....

Great to see one of the Birtish lads mixing it with the top names.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.flexonline.com/zack_kahn_signs_weider/news/985

Fivos


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Good for him...

:rockon:


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

on flex online... couldnt happen to a nicer guy...

all the best you deserve it bro!!!

http://www.flexonline.com/zack_kahn_signs_weider/news/985


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Bloody good for him! He earned it!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

congrats zack


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

credit to kevin horton


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

Mate... thats just...... truly PHENOMINAL.... hes taking the whole bodybuilding world by STORM!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

That really is great news. Well done Zack, you have worked so hard for this. It's time to mix it with the big boys and show em whose boss!!

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

this is great for british bodybuilding and ZAck. I hope he gets that dvd out soon as he will sell thousands of copies


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well done cant wait to see big Z go over the pond and do a "Dorian"


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Just been talking to Zack and hes over the moon about his weider and nutrex contracts, no stopping him now.

Glad he shup up all the Daz Ball fans, he is awsum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is awesome for Zack no one can say he has not worked for this.....i wish him all the best...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Amazing news for Zak! After seeing the pics of him from the brits I can see him making a serious impact at the olympia.. He's only 29 aswell! We may have a future British Mr Olympia.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome, well done Zack


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Great stuff, he looks f*ckin awesome too!


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

great news, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice one Big man.


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Well done Zack so pleased for you mate. I believe you can become Mr Olympia and will, go out there and give them hell!!


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Welldone Zack, you deserve this so much after so many years of persistance. Enjoy every moment now and get some rest too as you move forward into 2010 and take British Bodybuilding to the next level in the USA.

Take care mate.

Lee


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i think he will do big things in the USA with Neil Hill behind him he will be unstoppable!!


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

The 2 pictures already in this thread say it all... :rockon:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good on him


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn those triceps look huge even in most muscular!

He'll be a fine ambassador for british bodybuilding


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

This is awesome! Zack looks amazing in those two photos...his most muscular pose reminds me a bit of ronnie's infact as well, the arms and shoulders jut out in a simmilar way and shape.

At 29/30 years old he still has easily a whole decade now as a pro to compete and improve, i think he will do extremely well as a pro.

All those years of 2nd, 3rd, 4th even and now he has hit the big time!

Definately deserves it.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

he looks awsome in those shots, hope he makes it to the o in his first year this board and the other uk one's will be going nuts, and i can see him making a huge impact into the pro's, congrats zack.


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

pea head said:


> Well done cant wait to see big Z go over the pond and do a "Dorian"


Be mad **** if he could pull that off!


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Zack Khan has some of the best genetics I have ever seen - blends size with some grace and superb asthetics which imo is near to unique currently. I think that has been realised here and if he can continue to progress I think he'll win the Olympia in the not too distant future.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

those arms is as freaky as phil heaths


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

Win the olympia, lets not get too ahead of ourselves here, he's only just become pro, and you know what judging is like,


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mr Weider obviously sees some potential, was quick off the mark to sign him up too. Yes judges and Weider erm yeah. I think when he steps on the stage next to the other pro's all will be clear. He has superb shape/genetics and at the British excellent condition at what 265-270lbs with a 31" waist Coleman never had his small waist and overall shape, and ignoring his bloated 290lbs was not a lot heavier at his best with what a 34"+ gut. I think a few minor improvements will see him at the top personally as long as he turns up in condition.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

IMO slightly more size to the lats and quads, slightly more overall thickness and tighter conditioning and you've got a winning package!


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

good luck to him


----------



## afkhan (Jul 1, 2009)

Zack is already back in the gym and will make the improvements he needs because he has now has fulfilled his potential and i predict he will be making waves across the pond in the very near future his determination at present is unrivalled.UK will defo be on the map,our talent is is growing at an alarming pace.Bring on 2k10


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> IMO slightly more size to the lats and quads, slightly more overall thickness and tighter conditioning and you've got a winning package!


Pretty much everything in your eyes then?


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

More overall thickness!! khan is probably one of the thickest,densley packed bber's in the world at this point in time. I think the only things he needs to improve on his consistency to make sure his conditioning is spot on every show he does now and to bring up his calves.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Congratulations on the Weider contract Zack! looking forward to seeing where you make your pro debut!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats Zack. I can see him doing well in the pro ranks.

IS Zack a member of any forum. If anyone knows him try and get him on here! Will be great to have him on here!

And again if anyone knows Zack has he mentioned his plans? First pro show etc?

Thanks


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Other than keeping his condition the only area I see him requiring improvement is his back. Some say his legs well they may not be as "gnarly" as some but they are big compare them to Daz Ball they are definatley no smaller just different, according to his website they are 34" how much bigger do they need to be lol. He has great shape and balance and other than small improvements to his back (from the rear) anything else would throw this out of sync. imo of course.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Congrats Zack. I can see him doing well in the pro ranks.
> 
> IS Zack a member of any forum. If anyone knows him try and get him on here! Will be great to have him on here!
> 
> ...


 he's on md mate, and from what he says his 1st pro show will be late 2010 to try and qualify for the O.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

That would be awesome if he qualified for the olympia no matter what his placing


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Truely awesome......Go do some damage over in the states Zack.. :thumb:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

So pleased for Zack cant wait for his pro debut.

Really proud of the quality all round of british bodybuilding with incredible strength in the 202 pro ranks with Flex, Lee, James and my personal favourite John Hodgson.

Also im sure big Zack will be competing at the highest level very shortly, with neil hill supporting him hes looking unstoppable imo.

Personally I would like to see some others who are serious about turning pro being given a chance if they have been top of thier class and can show they have the backing to sustain a professional career.

I feel we are missing out only giving one pro card a year in the ukbff, and are holding some back who given a pro card could secure better sponsorship deals and compete with the big boys.

For example look at zack if he could have turned pro 5 years ago he may well have had a good showing at the olympias already.


----------

